
Finally it is possible to run Windows 3.11 in ReactOS without any other software - jeditobe
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LH0n88vdnxs
======
andreiw
This is fantastic.

I think ReactOS is one of the most amazing projects ever. Windows NT has a
pretty interesting design, which is absolutely worth preserving both for
historical purposes and as scaffolding for future OS work, and with this in
mind, having an alternate and open source implementation does the humanity
some real good.

It's too bad FreeVMS isn't actively being developed.

~~~
Koshkin
Unfortunately, preserving the design does not seem to be - and cannot be - one
of the goals of the project, since in order to stay relevant they need to
follow the ongoing development of the original, which is a rapidly moving
target. Even the _internals_ of the original have been changing over time,
albeit somewhat slower than the UI. The initial design of NT was very
interesting indeed; if I remember correctly, it included a message-based
mechanism of interaction between the base ("native") OS and "subsystems"
(Win32, Posix, etc.)

------
stuaxo
Coming from Windows, seeing graphics in the cmd window is shocking.

